# Pain in the butt.



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Stay golden ponyboy is a pain in the butt. He acts clamped and stays at the bottom and then swims around flaring up a storm. That betta is going to to be the death of me.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

He's a very pretty boy. and I know my Harry can drive me nuts at times too, but you know what they say He's your pain in the butt. just love him and give him the very best you can.


----------

